# Thorn cranksets.



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I just installed a set of 155 stoker cranks on our limo, and put an old set of mtb rings on there while I was at it (replacing 28-42-54). Now I wanna go for a climbing ride and spin `em up to see if my stoker has an easier time with the cadence, but she`s out of town and won`t be back til late. Then she`s working tomorrow  . Maybe at least I can talk her sister into a little cruise to make sure the FD is OK in it`s new lower elevation. Anyway, I`ve been mulling over the idea of these cheapo cranks for some time and maybe somebody else with a very casual and/or short stoker has been looking at them too. They run a hundred thirty-something from SJS Cycles (in England) with another $30 for shipping. Ordering and paying was very simple and they arrived about three weeks after ordering. I`ll post back when I`ve road tested them. When I has rode and tested thems?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah! I talked my stoker-in-law into a spin around the neighborhood (she works the same place as I do, so I knew she was off). That was the first time I was able to talk her into stoking. She put up with it for about a half hour/4 miles and when we got back to her house my 17 YO niece was home. She`s gone out a few times around the block and such, but today we got probably 20 miles in and I think I have a new convert- she loved it!

I still have no confirmation that the mini cranks will be easier on my wife, but I really suspect they will. I`m a little disappointed with the "ring job" that I did. I wanted lower gears, but I really wasn`t able to use them today because I couldn`t keep it in a straight line when we were moving slow enough to get into the lower ratios. Hopefully it`ll be easier with my regular stoker. She doesn`t pedal very hard, but she`s actually pretty smooth and really good about keeping still and not throwing the bike around. Her sister is all over the place and my niece is STRONG and jerky. If we aren`t able to keep moving in 24x30, at least we`ll have the rest of the cassette with the baby ring.


----------

